# Huge Kindle Fan with $79 Kindle: I hate it!



## WilliamG (Dec 10, 2009)

So I received my $79 Kindle today, and while I appreciate how light it is, just about everything else about it is just terrible. And I'm not even talking about the joystick-entry-keyboard which really isn't all that bad....

1.) The really slim page-turn buttons are just REALLY awkward to use when holding the device in one hand. I have to hold my Kindle a very specific way now otherwise it's just hard to press the buttons. Holding the Kindle with two hands makes it much easier, but I read with one hand! I can kind-of press the page turn buttons with my left hand (I'm right-handed), but I find it almost impossible with my right hand unless I balance the Kindle on my right-hand pinkie!

2.) The pages now refreshes a new, and entirely awful way. I understand that some people didn't like the "flashing to black" that previous Kindles did, but now it just "blurs" pages together as it switches page, and every ~6th page turn it still flashes to black! Why couldn't they leave well enough alone? Now I have two different distractions, and I really, REALLY don't like it. It takes me out of reading, and I'm just not impressed, AT ALL. It needs to turn pages one way OR the other, not both! 

*EDIT*

This is now solved with Kindle update 4.0.1, which specifically lets you pick whether the Kindle does a full refresh or not! Yay!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelgi?nodeId=200774090

I think 1.) will be solved with the Kindle Touch.

BOO!!! 

PS The huge "Kindle" lettering on the back is an eyesore.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.  I'm sure there will be more people chiming in!


----------



## WilliamG (Dec 10, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I'm sure there will be more people chiming in!


I hope so. The more of us complain, the better chance there is of this not happening next year... It's a shame too, because it's an extremely smart-looking device!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

WilliamG said:


> Ugh. I'll be sending this $79 Kindle back later today. I'm going back to my K3.


Sounds like it's not the right product for you. Lots of folks are really liking it though. . . .and that's o.k. too!



MariaESchneider said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I'm sure there will be more people chiming in!


Lots of folks have: There are 79 customer reviews on Amazon and the average rating is 4 Star.


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

I could have sworn I saw something about a software upgrade already being available that lets you choose full refreshes each time or not. Can't remember where though. Will go check, although it's entirely possible I'm just speaking out of my elbow.


----------



## WilliamG (Dec 10, 2009)

leigh7911 said:


> I could have sworn I saw something about a software upgrade already being available that lets you choose full refreshes each time or not. Can't remember where though. Will go check, although it's entirely possible I'm just speaking out of my elbow.


Yep, there is!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelgi?nodeId=200774090

Looks like Kindle Touch is the way for me... Fixed the awful buttons, and the refreshing is "addressed" in 4.0.1.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I haven't played with mine enough to say whether I love it or hate it, but I'm chiming in about the page turns.

There is an update on Amazon (4.0.1) that gives you the ability to change the refresh rate.. You can keep it like it is or set it to refresh after each page like the K3. (I personally plan to set it up to refresh after each page) 

I don't look at the back of the Kindle enough to worry about the word Kindle on it.. I usually focus on reading what's on the screen.. I suppose it if bothers me at some point, I can do what I usually do, buy a skin from DecalGirl. 

I'll check back in later with my opinion on the page turn buttons. They are small, but not that much smaller than the K3's buttons. My issue is that I don't have a case for it yet and I'm used to reading with it in one...


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ah, thanks guys. So I'm not *completely* losing my mind. Good to know!

The thing that annoys me most about the side buttons (K3, not the new shiny one) is I'm constantly inadvertently turning the blasted pages when picking the darn thing up, or rearranging. Have a cover on order, am hoping that will help.


----------



## WilliamG (Dec 10, 2009)

So I updated to 4.0.1 and that definitely fixed the page refreshes. Thank GOODNESS Amazon added this option, whew! 

The page turn buttons problem may well be mitigated with a case. The device is so thin by itself that it's an issue. I compared to my Kindle 3, which has the Amazon lighted leather case. I have a much easier time with or without the case on, but it's still easier with the case on my K3. Without a case on the new button-Kindle, I physically can't turn the page with my right hand.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

WilliamG said:


> So I updated to 4.0.1 and that definitely fixed the page refreshes. Thank GOODNESS Amazon added this option, whew!
> 
> The page turn buttons problem may well be mitigated with a case. The device is so thin by itself that it's an issue. I compared to my Kindle 3, which has the Amazon lighted leather case. I have a much easier time with or without the case on, but it's still easier with the case on my K3. Without a case on the new button-Kindle, I physically can't turn the page with my right hand.


Yeah, I can't even read the K3 without a case, too difficult for me to hold. This morning, I went to breakfast and used a little stand to hold my Kindle. I discovered that if I changed the screen rotation and turned the Kindle upside down, it was easier for me to reach the page forward button. you might want to see if that works for you until you're able to get a case. I suggest giving it a few days before returning it.. You might decide you like it after you play with it for awhile.


----------



## Tom S. Figueiredo (Sep 1, 2011)

WilliamG said:


> So I received my $79 Kindle today, and while I appreciate how light it is, just about everything else about it is just terrible. And I'm not even talking about the joystick-entry-keyboard which really isn't all that bad....
> 
> 1.) The really slim page-turn buttons are just REALLY awkward to use when holding the device in one hand. I have to hold my Kindle a very specific way now otherwise it's just hard to press the buttons. Holding the Kindle with two hands makes it much easier, but I read with one hand! I can kind-of press the page turn buttons with my left hand (I'm right-handed), but I find it almost impossible with my right hand unless I balance the Kindle on my right-hand pinkie!
> 
> ...


Bad reviews are part of the game. They gives us important clues about *hidden problems*. Thanks for bringing us these issues!!


----------



## WilliamG (Dec 10, 2009)

Tom S. Figueiredo said:


> Bad reviews are part of the game. They gives us important clues about *hidden problems*. Thanks for bringing us these issues!!


Well, based on some new findings (the software update etc), I'm willing to play with the Kindle a bit more. But it desperately needs a case to give the device some thickness/ease of use.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

leigh7911 said:


> Ah, thanks guys. So I'm not *completely* losing my mind. Good to know!
> 
> The thing that annoys me most about the side buttons (K3, not the new shiny one) is I'm constantly inadvertently turning the blasted pages when picking the darn thing up, or rearranging. Have a cover on order, am hoping that will help.


Interestingly, I have never had that problem with my Kindle Keyboard. . . . it was a bit of an issue with the original Kindle but one learned how to pick it up without turning pages. Might be that training just carried over. 

Using it in a cover will definitely help, though, 'cause then you won't really be touching the device at all. . . .wonder why they aren't available yet (for the new Basic Kindle that's shipping)?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Interestingly, I have never had that problem with my Kindle Keyboard. . . . it was a bit of an issue with the original Kindle but one learned how to pick it up without turning pages. Might be that training just carried over.


I was wondering about that, too, Ann, as it's been years since I accidentally turned a page when picking up my K1...but with a keyboarded Kindle (K1, K2, K3), there's landscape at the bottom to pick the device up--less with the $79 Kindle...

Betsy


----------



## drew0020 (Sep 30, 2010)

I also bought the new $79 Kindle to hold me over to the Touch. I have no problem with the page turning buttons coming from a K3. In fact I love the size of the new Kindle so much.  It is so lightweight and tiny. The keyboard is good as well although I rarely use it. 

I also have no problems with the refresh every 6th page or so. I guess that's not an issue with the firmware update but I think it looks fine the way it is. 

I only with the touch had buttons as well because I think this would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I got my Kindle this morning. For me, none of WilliamG's "issues" are issues. I like the size, love the on-screen keyboard, find the page buttons much more crisp than my K3, and I like the way the pages refresh. I'm delighted to see the creepy screensavers gone.

I don't have my case yet so I'm using a single sweatsock as a slip-on cover. The mate got lost somewhere.

I had an order for the Kindle Touch but I canceled it. This Kindle was a gift for a friend but I'm keeping it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

patrickt said:


> I don't have my case yet so I'm using a single sweatsock as a slip-on cover.


I wonder if the marketing department can use that: The New Kindle, Fits in Your Sock


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I wonder if the marketing department can use that: The New Kindle, Fits in Your Sock


Why not? They have pictures of people carrying it in their back pocket!


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Interestingly, I have never had that problem with my Kindle Keyboard. . . . it was a bit of an issue with the original Kindle but one learned how to pick it up without turning pages. Might be that training just carried over.


Heh. I've not had it even two weeks yet, so I'm hoping it's just a learning curve thing. 

[quote author=patrickt]I don't have my case yet so I'm using a single sweatsock as a slip-on cover.[/quote]

That's hilarious.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

I recently sold my K3 but found I missed it, so I picked up the non-ads "Kindle 4." I LOVE it. Love the tiny form factor, love the design (which reminds me of my old Palm Pilots). The page refreshes don't bother me at all - haven't even noticed them.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

A couple of years ago, when I had to have surgery and didn't know what other treatment for cancer, my brother sent me his iPod touch (and ordered a new one for himself) right away so I could take it to the hospital.. and he sent it in the cutest little baby sock


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

Personally, I find the eInk refresh on page turns to be horribly annoying and prefer the way my 2011 Kindle handles page turns than the way my Kindle 3 did.  For me, seeing the whole page flash black and white like some seizure inducing rorscarch test is a lot more  obnoxious than seeing the words bleed into each other like some 1984 Mac Classic screensaver effect.  But hey, I'm weird.


----------



## Ames (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree on the paging buttons being to hard to press.  You can't one hand hold and press like on the K3.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

WilliamG said:


> So I updated to 4.0.1 and that definitely fixed the page refreshes. Thank GOODNESS Amazon added this option, whew!


How did you update? My $79 Kindle isn't giving me the option...it's greyed out.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

CS, here's the link to the Amazon page where you can download the update.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelgi?nodeId=200774090


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> CS, here's the link to the Amazon page where you can download the update.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_top_kindlelgi?nodeId=200774090


Well, that was exceptionally easy... Thank you.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you for the link Luvmy.. I just updated my daughter's new babyK, she's at work atm, so she won't even know about it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bumping for someone looking for it


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I can't say that I hate the Baby Kindle, but...

After playing around with it for a few hours, I decided it's just not for me. I thought about keeping it for a couple of weeks (I know I have 30 days to return it) to see if I get used to it, but I doubt if I would.

1. It's too small for my hands. It was okay (kind of) for turning pages, especially once I rotated the screen as Luv suggested, but what was really awkward for me was the 5-way controller being in the middle instead of on the right-hand side. It was difficult reaching for it with my thumb using one hand, and that's how I usually read my Kindles--with one hand only.

2. The screen's background wasn't as clear as my K3, it was more of a grayish color. Maybe it's a defect--I thought about calling customer service to have a replacement sent, but I know I'd be upset if the replacement had the same color screen.

3. I didn't like the feel of the Belkin case--once the cover was flipped back while reading the Kindle, the "crushed velvet" felt scratchy and irritated my skin. Plus, for some reason, it was just hard for me to grip the Kindle while it was in that case. I thought about buying a sleeve for it instead, but I like to read my Kindles while they're in their cases, especially since I was going to use this Baby Kindle mainly for outside the house.

I sold my K2 for this one, now I sort of wish I didn't. But I must be positive...  .  I can use the refund of the Mini Kindle and case to help pay for the Kindle Fire that I'm just dying to get!!! I still have my K3, that I almost sold to help pay for the Fire...I'm glad I didn't!


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

teralpar said:


> 1. It's too small for my hands. It was okay (kind of) for turning pages, especially once I rotated the screen as Luv suggested, but what was really awkward for me was the 5-way controller being in the middle instead of on the right-hand side. It was difficult reaching for it with my thumb using one hand, and that's how I usually read my Kindles--with one hand only.


It's interesting how everyone is bending over backwards to make smaller & smaller electronic devices when a lot of us prefer something with a little more substance to hang on to. I have very small hands and fingers, but I still find the size & weight of my K3 in its leather cover to be "Baby Bear" ju-u-u-ust right. I don't think I would like a smaller one, but I suppose I'll give it a whirl at some point.

--Maria


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

WilliamG: "Well, based on some new findings (the software update etc), I'm willing to play with the Kindle a bit more. But it desperately needs a case to give the device some thickness/ease of use."

Don't do it, WilliamG. If after an exhaustive morning with the Kindle Basic you hated it, I think you should get rid of it as quickly as possible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

teralpar said:


> 1. It's too small for my hands. It was okay (kind of) for turning pages, especially once I rotated the screen as Luv suggested, but what was really awkward for me was the 5-way controller being in the middle instead of on the right-hand side. It was difficult reaching for it with my thumb using one hand, and that's how I usually read my Kindles--with one hand only.


Terri--

I'm not trying to argue, as we all know when something is working for us, and it doesn't sound like the Kindle Mini is the right device for you-- [enabling] go for the Fire!  [/enabling] But I'm curious--I don't use the five way while I'm reading (and I also read with one hand)? What are you using it for while reading? I never had a five-way before this Kindle; there wasn't one on the K1. I'm just curious...

Betsy


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Betsy you will use the 5-way for the dictionary, notes and nightligts.  I have found it to be a bit more difficult than on my K3 because it takes some extra steps to begin and end a note/highlight, etc.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

After playing with the new K4 for a bit, I am back to my K3.  I think the biggest draw is its lighted cover.  I will probably find someone to give this one too and wait on my Kindle touch and lighted cover before giving up my K3 and cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> Betsy you will use the 5-way for the dictionary, notes and nightligts. I have found it to be a bit more difficult than on my K3 because it takes some extra steps to begin and end a note/highlight, etc.


Aaahh....I don't use those very much. Not a big deal for the few times I do. I can see if one uses those often, it would be a pain. Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Terri--
> 
> I'm not trying to argue, as we all know when something is working for us, and it doesn't sound like the Kindle Mini is the right device for you-- [enabling] go for the Fire!  [/enabling] But I'm curious--I don't use the five way while I'm reading (and I also read with one hand)? What are you using it for while reading? I never had a five-way before this Kindle; there wasn't one on the K1. I'm just curious...
> 
> Betsy


I do a bit of highlighting passages on the Kindle, as well as use the dictionary often.

Oh, and I'm definitely in line for the Fire!!! I pre-ordered that right after the press conference ended! 



KindleChickie said:


> After playing with the new K4 for a bit, I am back to my K3. I think the biggest draw is its lighted cover. I will probably find someone to give this one too and wait on my Kindle touch and lighted cover before giving up my K3 and cover.


The main reason I bought my K3 was because of the lighted cover.  I also find that the thickness of the K3 in its cover is more comfortable in my hand.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love the little K4, bit I really miss my lighted cover. I use my K3 at night, and my K4 during the day. I would probably switch completely to the K4 if I had a lighted cover for it. I have a mighty bright I can use, but I fall asleep reading nearly every night and unlike the lighted cover, it doesn't shut off automatically.

It's definitely too thin for me to hold comfortably without a cover, but with a cover it's practically perfect.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

meromana said:


> It's interesting how everyone is bending over backwards to make smaller & smaller electronic devices when a lot of us prefer something with a little more substance to hang on to. I have very small hands and fingers, but I still find the size & weight of my K3 in its leather cover to be "Baby Bear" ju-u-u-ust right. I don't think I would like a smaller one, but I suppose I'll give it a whirl at some point.
> 
> --Maria


Interesting. I prefer a small ereader. I have slender hands and also I hold my ereader for very extended periods. Something small and light is much easier on my hands. I still have my pocket-size Sony which I consider exactly the right weight and size even though I love my Kindle as well.

It's nice that Amazon has a product for both preferences though.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I also miss my lighted cover, but I found that my Octovo light that I had for my K3 (before I got the Amazon lighted cover) also fits perfectly on the mini K4. It doesn't turn off when the kindle does of course, but it's a nice substitution until the lighted one gets here.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I finally saw one in person at Best Buy.  The page turn buttons were easy to use, I hope they still will be with a cover.  I want a light weight Kindle with page turn buttons.  I think this Kindle is in my future.


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't think the page turn buttons on the k3 are that easy to press 1-handed, and I was wondering if the $79 kindle would be worse, so thanks for the report. 

It would have been so easy for them to add a page turn button in the group at the bottom.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I ordered the Baby Kindle with the sleeve yesterday, due to arrive on Wednesday.    While looking at it on Amazon, I also flipped through the customer pics.  Someone had posted that the screen looked faded but that they really hadn't noticed it until they put it side by side with their K3.  In the pic, it DID look faded in comparison.

Anybody else notice this?  We had contrast issues with the K2, do NOT want to go back to that place ever again, tyvm!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Heather, the eLuminator light from M- edge, goes out in an hour. That hasn't happened to me yet. The light will blink in an hour, so you just tap on it & it stays on for another hour. I use the light with the K3 in a cover. You need a cover to slip the clip in between the cover & the kindle.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Vicki G. said:


> I ordered the Baby Kindle with the sleeve yesterday, due to arrive on Wednesday.  While looking at it on Amazon, I also flipped through the customer pics. Someone had posted that the screen looked faded but that they really hadn't noticed it until they put it side by side with their K3. In the pic, it DID look faded in comparison.
> 
> Anybody else notice this? We had contrast issues with the K2, do NOT want to go back to that place ever again, tyvm!!


On the Baby Kindle that I received, the screen was not as clear as my K3. I placed them side by side and it appeared that the background of the Baby Kindle was more of a grayish/champagne? color, whereas the background of the K3 is almost white, like paper.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, I am going to just stick with my K3 with full keyboard...


----------

